# The Naked Husband



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm currently reading a novel by Colin Falconer. The Naked Husband. It is about a married guy who starts an affair with a married woman. It depicts subjects like lack of communication, ignoring spouse's needs, marriage counselling, exposure, complaining about one's spouse to the AP, and ultimately, all about how an affair feels like and how is conducted from a man's perspective.

This book seems to be inspired from TAM. I had to share it with you folks. But I don't recommend you read it if you are triggering. Otherwise, go ahead. Has anyone read it? If so, what are your thoughts of it?


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I wondered the same. This one sounds as if the writer was a member of TAM. All that is discussed here, you find in the story. That's why I wanted to share it. 
It's like getting inside the WS' mind.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

intheory said:


> I wonder how often writers (books, screenplays, online, etc.) go on internet forums for ideas and storylines.
> 
> Or how often they pose (as trolls) to stir stuff up and gauge reactions?
> 
> Then write a bestseller.


*cough* WhiteRaven!

Don't know about the "bestseller" part, though...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hortensia said:


> I'm currently reading a novel by Colin Falconer. The Naked Husband.


Thanks for the suggestion... always looking for a good summer read. This one won't trigger me; it sounds good.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I take it this is it...

The Naked Husband by Mark D'Arbanville | Barnes & Noble

From the "Meet the Author" section shown at the above URL...

"Mark D'Arbanville is the bestselling author of over 30 books of fiction and non-fiction. He also writes as Colin Falconer and Colin Bowles."


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

intheory said:


> I wonder how often writers (books, screenplays, online, etc.) go on internet forums for ideas and storylines.
> 
> *Or how often they pose (as trolls) to stir stuff up and gauge reactions?
> *
> Then write a bestseller.


This, exactly.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep, Gus, that's the one. 
It's written from a male WS' angle. It's a good read - provided that you don't trigger, in which case, it might not be the best idea to read it now.
Happy as clam, look forward for your review. I'm surprised, because this author usually writes historical fiction ( my genre), and I stumbled upon this. Seems like he studied well the TAM forum )


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

How about the new TV show "Satisfaction", anyone see that? The husband finds out he wife is seeing an escort @ $5k a tryst and ends up with the escort's cell phone and then keeps the dates other women have arranged with him and keeping the money.
At the end of the pilot it seems his wife has decided to come back into the marriage (he never told her he knew what she did) but in the very last scene she is calling the escort's cell phone again, which her husband still has.

Sure, that's reality alright. Sounds like something I have read here in the past. Makes my life seem so mundane in comparison $5 K really?


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't watch this type of trash. Everything has sex in it now.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

PamJ said:


> How about the new TV show "Satisfaction", anyone see that? The husband finds out he wife is seeing an escort @ $5k a tryst and ends up with the escort's cell phone and then keeps the dates other women have arranged with him and keeping the money.
> At the end of the pilot it seems his wife has decided to come back into the marriage (he never told her he knew what she did) but in the very last scene she is calling the escort's cell phone again, which her husband still has.
> 
> Sure, that's reality alright. Sounds like something I have read here in the past. Makes my life seem so mundane in comparison $5 K really?


I saw the trailer and it made me nauseous. Plus how many really good looking women have to pay for sex? :scratchhead:


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

PamJ said:


> How about the new TV show "Satisfaction", anyone see that? The husband finds out he wife is seeing an escort @ $5k a tryst and ends up with the escort's cell phone and then keeps the dates other women have arranged with him and keeping the money.
> At the end of the pilot it seems his wife has decided to come back into the marriage (he never told her he knew what she did) but in the very last scene she is calling the escort's cell phone again, which her husband still has.
> 
> Sure, that's reality alright. Sounds like something I have read here in the past. Makes my life seem so mundane in comparison $5 K really?



I'll look up that show. Haven't heard of it. But then I took a break from Netflix as I fell back into my first passion, reading.
Women hiring male escorts? lol. Not very likely, but why not turn the tables, I guess, entertainment and food for thought for the audience  

I'm reading the book fitfully between errands. It progresses with the BS' suicide, leaving the WS contemplating his bad decisions, including not divorcing long ago and the affair itself. Reminds me of Anna Karenina. Minus the historic background, and with a different writing style, but equally dramatic.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> *cough* WhiteRaven!
> 
> Don't know about the "bestseller" part, though...


Wait... what about WhiteRaven?

I am in the dark on this one....again:roll eyes:

he PMed me with a lot of questions on my situation


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> I don't watch this type of trash. Everything has sex in it now.


Well, I won't be watching it again. It trivializes marriage and committed relationships to whatever their current fantasy or mindset is. 

Not sure how this is entertainment. They didn't even try to give it any kind of a story-line really, just salacious in your face selfishness.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah I don't like that stuff. Hubby had porn issues many years ago so it is a sore subject with me. Not to mention watching all this crap is a sin for me.


----------

